# Just the beginning



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Keep your fingers crossed this gets reversed. Been a long fight. http://news.yahoo.co...-001447763.html


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

I'm sure it will get reversed, it just goes to show you how stupid some of these people in Gov. come up with these idea's. You could completely lock down those 4 southern states of all gun sales -- You don't think the cartel's wouldn't buy guns from neighboring states and transport them south?---- A no Brainer!!!!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

This rule is so stupid, I could go around town and but one gun from different dealers and pawn shops for a week. The cartels are so rich that they aren't buying them one at a time. They are afterall BILLION dollar organizations. Thy have more money than most third world economies and all those poor little countries seem to be armed to the teeth when they need to oppress their popuations.
I am sure that there are guns being transported back across the border by the same mules that bring the drugs into this country because they are transporting cash back to Mexico. Heck you wouldn't want to walk through that area unarmed anway .....it's full of illegals...carrying drugs


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Exactly, put a bunch of 'tards in power and this is the thinking we get. Has nothing to do with the cartels at all. Heck, they can't even secure our borders or let anyone step up to do it. Dee da dee......


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

I understand what you guys have said regarding the cartels etc so please don't even bother going over that but what's the problem with a dealer telling the authorities of a law abiding citizen buying a rifle?


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

bones44 said:


> Exactly, put a bunch of 'tards in power and this is the thinking we get. Has nothing to do with the cartels at all. Heck, they can't even secure our borders or let anyone step up to do it. Dee da dee......


Is that a Carlos Mencia reference....it's DEE as in D then DEE as in D and then DEE as in D. He did a whole bit on it one show it was hilarious.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Mattuk said:


> I understand what you guys have said regarding the cartels etc so please don't even bother going over that but what's the problem with a dealer telling the authorities of a law abiding citizen buying a rifle?


When I buy a rifle or handgun I fill out paperwork that goes to the BATFE(Bureau of Alcohol Tobacco Firearms and Explosives) Why do they have to report me as being some type of enemy combatant ? and put me on a list. I'm a law abiding citizen spend my tax dollars stopping people who shouldn't have guns from having them.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

youngdon said:


> When I buy a rifle or handgun I fill out paperwork that goes to the BATFE(Bureau of Alcohol Tobacco Firearms and Explosives) Why do they have to report me as being some type of enemy combatant ? and put me on a list. I'm a law abiding citizen spend my tax dollars stopping people who shouldn't have guns from having them.


But Don nowhere in that report did it say anything about "as being some type of enemy combatant"? Thats what I'm going on!


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

youngdon said:


> Is that a Carlos Mencia reference....it's DEE as in D then DEE as in D and then DEE as in D. He did a whole bit on it one show it was hilarious.


 Yes it is. I still say it in reference at times. Thay guy kills me !!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I thought so...he gets me rolling for sure.


----------

